# Search by Countries, etc.



## Cracker Jack

Hi moderators.  I just want to know something about the member search. Is there is a way of doing it by countries?  Also the member list is alphabetized.  However, is there a way of advancing the search to a higher number?  A search can only be done per letter.  Each letter only allows 5 sets of members.

It would be more speedy if a blank space would be provided, wherein searchers would type the name and lo and behold! you've got it. Thanks.


----------



## Jana337

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Hi moderators. I just want to know something about the member search. Is there is a way of doing it by countries?


 Yes. Click on Member list, Search (advanced).



> Also the member list is alphabetized. However, is there a way of advancing the search to a higher number? A search can only be done per letter. Each letter only allows 5 sets of members.


 This is the 80th page of members whose nicks start with M. What's the problem?


> It would be more speedy if a blank space would be provided, wherein searchers would type the name and lo and behold! you've got it. Thanks.


I am not sure I follow. You can search individual members by typing a part of their name.

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi CJ

Click Members List.  Click search members on the upper right side of the page. 
Under the box where you may type a name, click Advanced Search.

  On the page that appears you will see a myriad of options to accomplish your search...by country, by....it's a very long list. No point in repeating here what's on that page. You may display 100 entries per page.

Have a look and come back with more questions if you need to.

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## cuchuflete

Try going to advanced search, enter Philippines for Native Country, and Spain for location.  You will find yourself and hutsche.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Thanks a lot Jana and cuch.


----------



## Trisia

elroy said:


> 1. You can *search for members* of the forum by user name, native country and language, location, interests, gender, post count, and a variety of other fields. Just go to "Members List," "Search Members," and click on "Advanced Search."  (This feature is *temporarily* disabled.)



_One year and a bit later..._

So why is it still? <--- disabled 

Not complaining, honestly   I just ran a little search through C&S and all I could find was that it may be due to server problems. I'm ok with it like that, I simply wanted to know if it'll ever be restored (as a matter of fact, perhaps it's better this way, lest I be tempted to stalk my fellow Romanians )


----------



## dn88

Yes, it's not available anymore...


----------



## Trisia

Yes, but is that permanent?


----------



## Jana337

Probably yes. It is demanding to search a database of 165,750 members. For obvious reasons, it will not get any better.


----------

